# ADS tile for driveway bridge



## mcdanie1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Greetings all!
I'm putting in a driveway that crosses a creek.The creek is only 24" wide where it went under the old bridge which was constructed of railroad ties. The ties were sinking into the creek so I removed those and replaced with a section of black corrugated ADS tile then backfilled with gravel and dirt to create a new bridge/ creek crossing. 
The problem is that the end of the tile on the upstream side is about 1-2" above the water, and the water seems to be making its way to the other side of the driveway without going throught the tile. Water always finds a way, doesn't it?

So the delimma is how to correctly fix the problem and get water flowing through the tile so as to avoid the water erroding around the tile. One option would be to dig up the tile and dig the creekbed to be dug out so that the opening of the tile is just below water level on the upstream side. Another option would be rasing the water level so that water is flowing into the tile. This could be accomplished by adding rock to the creekbed to raise the water level. My concern with the latter is that the water will eventually find its way back under/around the tile.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Mac


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Couldn't you install a flared end with rip rap or similar stone & fabric below it. That should stop water from getting under it allowing it to build up to flow line.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Head wall?


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

you need to lower the bottom of your pipe approx 2'' below the bottom of the creek bed. Backfill with compacted gravel then put geo fabric at each end of pipe and place rip-rap on top of geo fabric. If you can, fill in between rip-rap stones with topsoil and plant grass. I would make sure that a 24'' pipe is going to be big enough to handle extreme rain.


----------



## mcdanie1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies evryone!


----------

